# Inner Peace



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 6, 2008)

I know we could all use a little more less stress in our lives. 

By following this simple advice heard on the Dr. Phil show, you too can find inner peace. 

Dr Phil proclaimed, "The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started and have never finished." 

So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Zinfandel, a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream, a bottle of Kalhua, a package of Oreos, the remainder of my old Prozac prescription, the rest of the cheesecake, some Doritos, and a box of chocolates. You have no idea how freaking good I feel right now.

Please pass this on to those whomever you think might be in need of a little inner peace.


----------



## Halo (Nov 6, 2008)

:loveit:


----------



## gooblax (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## ladylore (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: Just what I needed! Thanks.


----------



## SmileyGirl (Nov 6, 2008)

:hilarious:


----------



## amastie (Nov 6, 2008)

:loveit:
The drinks would be different but the gesture the same 
amastie


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2008)

> and a box of chocolates.



BTW, I hope Halloween candy is still on clearance when I go shopping today


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 6, 2008)

I think they have Christmas candy out now. :lol:


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm getting BOTH! 
Thanks David, I almost choked reading it.:rofl:
opcorn: anyone?


----------



## Meggylou (Nov 9, 2008)

I had to share that and it was a hit!!!!


----------

